# GA: Newton Co AC - Male Golden



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you email GR rescues in the area? One of our members seems to know all about the rescue groups in the south, so if Kimm sees this I'm sure she can tell you who to contact. I hope we can find a group that will pull him out!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Bogey's Mom said:


> Did you email GR rescues in the area? One of our members seems to know all about the rescue groups in the south, so if Kimm sees this I'm sure she can tell you who to contact. I hope we can find a group that will pull him out!


If you go to the Rescue section of this forum you will find a sticky thread that has all the rescue links listed. You can also go to the GRCA website and find them there too. So anytime you see a Golden in a shelter go to the list to find the rescues for that area.

http://goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=12679

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm with CFGRR based out of Wilmington, NC.-we get info on dogs in shelters from out of state all the time and forward the info to the GR Rescue groups for that state. To save time and possibly get help for these dogs sooner, please contact the GR Rescue group in that area. Here are two links that list the GR Rescue groups by state.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm

http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm with CFGRR based out of Wilmington, NC.-we get info on dogs in shelters from out of state all the time and forward the info to the GR Rescue groups for that state. To save time and possibly get help for these dogs sooner, please contact the GR Rescue group in that area. Here are two links that list the GR Rescue groups by state.
> 
> http://www.grca-nrc.org/Localrescues.htm
> 
> http://www.absolutelygolden.com/rescue.htm


This is pretty much what I do. I look at the list and email rescues. They take it from there.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*He is jsut gorgeous!*

He is just Gorgeous!!

PLEASE EMAIL the Georgia Golden REt. Rescues right away and also Atlanta Dog Squad!

*Cage 8 – In Date: 6-27 – Golden Retriever – Male – Stray

http://forums.petfinder.com/viewtopic.php?t=171271

Newton County Animal Control 
210 Lower River Road 
Covington, GA 30016 
770-786-9514 

Dogs/Puppies: $25 
Cats/Kittens: $10*


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Thank you for the information on who to contact. I'm having e-mail issues at the moment - I expect they will be resolved shortly and I will e-mail the Georgia Golden Rescues and the Atlanta Dog Squad ASAP. I'm new - but I'm willing to help and am learning what to do! Thanks!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

OK- I've sent e-mails to Adopt A Golden Atlanta, Golden Retriever Rescue of Atlanta, and Atlanta Dog Squad. Hopefully one of them can help.

Thanks again for the information!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Wow - they're quick - I received the following from GRRA:

Thanks for letting us know. We are making arrangements to get the dog on the day he is released from the shelter.


Foster Home Coordinator (GRRA)

So - it looks like things are looking good for this boy!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Kimm*



Kimm said:


> This is pretty much what I do. I look at the list and email rescues. They take it from there.


I hope you didn't take that the wrong way, it was not intended. CFGRR is the smallest of the GR Rescues in NC-we don't have the resources to pull dogs from out of state, we concentrate on shelters in several counties along the coastal areas of NC. We get so many emails regarding dogs out of our area, most of them out of state, and we have to forward the info to the GR Rescue groups in that state.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*SPartan's Mom*

Spartans Mom

Thanks for contacting the GA rescues!
So glad GRRA will take him when his time is up.

Carolina's Mom: I am sure you guys have enough dogs to rescue in NC!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Karen519*



Karen519 said:


> Spartans Mom
> 
> Thanks for contacting the GA rescues!
> So glad GRRA will take him when his time is up.
> ...


TOO MANY-it's so sad seeing the number of animals being turned into shelters and the huge number being put down. CFGRR is very limited to the number of dogs we can help because we are short on FOSTER HOMES. 

If any of the members live in an area where there is a Golden Rescue, please consider being a FOSTER MOM/DAD for one of these groups. Sometimes CFGRR and I know other Golden Rescue groups have to board dogs they take into their Rescues, which is a huge cost. The funds could be used in so many other ways. CFGRR does get reduced rates with the Vet we use and a boarding facility, but again that money could be used to help another dog if we had more Foster Homes. 

To become a FOSTER parent, contact the Golden Rescue in your area, CFGRR has a Volunteer app to complete and most other Golden Rescues do as well. Go to their website and look for info to Volunteer. Fostering is just one of the many ways you can help these beautiful creatures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you ever posted this need on the city data forums? I wish more people knew about the option of fostering, not just for Goldens, but for all breeds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*fostering*



Kimm said:


> Have you ever posted this need on the city data forums? I wish more people knew about the option of fostering, not just for Goldens, but for all breeds.


Absolutely-if you want to help a Rescue, any Rescue, foster homes usually are the number thing that is most needed. 

Just go to the Rescue's website, look for Volunteer or foster opportunities-there's usually a link to contact or complete an application on line, select how you'd like to help, then send the app to the Volunteer Coordinator or call them. 

Every little bit helps, and it seems like once you start helping a Rescue, you find yourself helping in other areas where help is needed. Your help is worth it's weight in GOLD.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Great News*

SpartanMom asked me to update about the Golden Ret. at Newton in GA.
She said that *GRRA is making arrangements to get him.*
I wonder how far GRRA is from this shelter?
They might need some transport help


----------

